# Rant about my current job and rave about possible new job!



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I had an interview at Pet Supplies Plus today.  I think it went well. I think it helped a lot that I have so many animals and that I know a lot about good diets. The only thing I'm not looking forward to is handling the tarantulas. I'm fine with looking at them, but I don't really care to touch them. I'll admit that they don't bother me as much as smaller spiders, and I have gotten better with my arachnophobia by learning more about spiders. However, she did say that it isn't very often that they have to touch the tarantulas. Not many people buy them. I imagine that the people who own them probably get them from expos or other places rather than a pet shop. 
I'm quite sure that it doesn't matter a whole lot that I'd prefer not to touch a tarantula anyway... One of their managers is afraid to touch snakes.. One day they had a sick snake that needed to be removed from the front and the manager turned to me (I was watching) and asked if I liked snakes. I said yes and he asked if I could pick it up for him, so I did. 

I'd be so happy if I got that job! My only issue would be learning to deal with people buying only one gerbil, one mouse, and one rat... and then purchasing those stupid Critter Trail cages to put them in (I despise critter trails.. they really aren't suitable for ANY pet.)... But at least I will be able to guide them.. 




I so badly need another job... I'm going back to the 27 hour limit each week at my current job thanks to our president.. I'm hired as part-time, so now I can't get any hours over 27. This week I have 28 hours by accident because I picked up another shift... I'm either going to have to switch with someone to get rid of an hour or just not get paid for that extra hour... 
I'm just so sick of working there.. I'm a Sales Floor Leader at Family Christian. The job was just fine before the company was bought out in October 2012... Ever since then things have gotten worse and worse. The company has become non-profit and boasts that 100% of the profits are donated to Christian charities. Ha! That's about all that's good about them.. They treat their employees like crap...
We have so many things that we have to do JUST to keep our job. We have to get a certain amount of World Visions (child sponsorships) per transactions that we ring up... But even if we meet that goal they aren't satisfied unless we get one per day. And on the online customer survey it asks if the cashier asked them about World Vision.. if they select no (even if we did actually ask and the customer wasn't paying attention), we get written up for it. 
Then we have to get a certain amount of Members-Only $5 items. I believe the goal now is 30% (it keeps going up)... So on top of the World Vision speech we have to ask the customers if they would like to get any of the $5 items below the registers. 
Then we have to ask if they would like to get [insert item here] personalized. We can imprint names and such on basically anything now. We've even come up with a way to put it on statues and figurines.. So its not just leather Bibles anymore.
Then we have to ask if the customer would like to donate money to help orphans and widows or if they'd like to donate a $5 Bible to different places.
Then we have to ask if they would like to sign up for a phone app that is $4.99 a month. I have it. I like it, but I understand that most people don't like apps that you have to pay monthly for.. I completely understand when people say no. 
And then on top of that we have to ask if customers would like to upgrade their membership card for $10 a year to the premium membership. Which is a great membership if you shop in the store often. I would get it personally if I shopped there more. Its better than the employee discount by far. 

We've lost customers because of all the things we HAVE to ask at the cash register.. We've gotten complaints on surveys because people don't like how much we bombard them with. There are several customers that we know we shouldn't ask anything because they have told us not to. But do the higherups listen? No. All they care about is numbers. Even if we a reach the goals they aren't satisfied. If the goal is 30% then they ask why didn't we get 50%... If we got 1 they'll ask why didn't we get 5.. "Oh that's great, but you could do better." Its all we ever hear.

And they open on Sundays.. A Christian store opens on Sundays. And since we were bought out we have started opening earlier on Sundays. Employees now have to be to work at 11:30am to open the store at 12pm. I don't go to church often. Heck, I couldn't even if I wanted to because I work most Sundays. I know how much it troubles my other coworkers that they miss part of church or miss church completely on Sundays because of work. And I can't help but think, "Why are Christians shopping at a Christian store on Sundays? Why would they want to make fellow Christians miss church?"


And let's not get started on how often I have to hold my tongue. I've learned to just smile and say nothing when I don't agree.. I'm a Christian. However, I strongly disagree with a few things that the Southern Baptists around here strongly agree with. I'm a feminist. I believe in equality mostly, but above that I believe that males are not the dominant gender. There are more animals where the female is dominant, so why do so many people support males as dominant? On almost a daily basis I have to deal with people putting women and myself down because so many people think the Bible tells them to. 
I also do not believe homosexuality is a sin. I know that it is not a choice, and I believe that many people are not so welcoming to the LGBT community. I don't like hearing people talk about homosexuals when they come into the store, but it happens often. I've become very good at pretending I agree.

I love the people that I work with at my job. I have a great boss and a great assistant manager. Working there has really improved my life because of the good people that I work with and some of the customers. I also enjoy that a lot of funny things happen in that store, so I always have a few stories to share with my husband and my parents when I get home. I just really hate the higher-ups. I hate where the company has gone. I've almost taken all I can handle. I hope that one day corporate will listen to the customers that are complaining about all of the bombarding questions at the cash register.


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you have to handle the tarantulas though? We sell them in little critter keepers and don't take them out for anyone - when a customer buys it, they get the critter keeper to take home and that's that. You wouldn't catch me handling the tarantula or scorpion that we now carry. I'm all for the cuddly pets!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not sure. I didn't ask and I've never seen anyone handling them in there.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

at the petstore I worked at we had a girl who worked as a reptile keeper at the zoo so tarantulas were nothing for her. she loved to watch them catch crickets. they weren't very socialized though so they did shoot out their hairs sometimes. there was also a teacher at my high school that had three. the thing about tarantulas though is that they are very, very fragile so handling should be kept to a minimum anyway. really the only handling should be when someone buys one.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I got the pet store job! 

I'm in a bittersweet mood right now.. Really happy about working at the pet store, but really sad about the fact that I had to tell my manager and my assistant manager/best friend at work (She is the sweetest lady.. I really wish I had a grandmother like her) that I got another job.


----------

